# Thread beenden



## Hillkorn (16. Januar 2008)

Hallo leutz
Also mein prob ist das ich einen thread starte und nicht weiß wie ich ihn beenden könnte da ich nicht weiß wie der befehl dafür aufgebaut ist sowie ich nicht weiß wie ich sagen kann welchen thread er beenden soll.... kann mir da vllt wer weiterhelfen hab da iergendwie echt nix gefunden 
Aso benutzes Editor ist Dev C++ (von Bloodshed halt)

Falls die frage kommt why ich das tun will....

Ich schreibe momentan ein Prog wo ich vom netzwerk jemanden anpinge und sehen will ob er antwortet... und falls er nach dem timeout nicht geantwortet hat will ich den thread beenden da er ja sonst ewig wartet ... und nein ich will nicht select() benutzen


----------



## Thomasio (16. Januar 2008)

Ein thread beendet sich selbst, immer dann wenn im Code des thread "return" steht.
Einen thread quasi von aussen beenden zu wollen entspricht in etwa aus Excel heraus ein Winword Dokument schliessen zu wollen.
Ansonsten wird ein thread automatisch mit geschlossen, wenn das Programm beendet wird.

Mach den timer samt timeout einfach mit in den thread.


----------



## deepthroat (16. Januar 2008)

Hi.

Siehe http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms686717(VS.85).aspx

Gruß


----------

